# Who is the God of Aesthetics part 2



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

We doin this shit again bois

Andreas Eriksen:



David Gandy:







Sean O Pry:



Chico:






Thom Strijd:





Elias de Poot:





Atesh Salih:




Jon Erik Hexum:






Jeremy Meeks:





Matt Bomer:






Tyson Ballou:





Alain Delon:





Henry Cavill:





Hernan Drago:





Brad Pitt:






Edit: wasn’t able to include everyone in the poll so just say it in the thread


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Jul 30, 2020)

It all boils down between Andreas Eriksen, De poot, O'Pry and Drago. Gandy is masc but not super aesthetic like the rest.

I voted for Andreas Eriksen.


----------



## Hades (Jul 30, 2020)

Hexum mogs


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

Hades said:


> Hexum mogs



He doesn’t mog shit


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jul 30, 2020)

Eriksen, o pry and strijd
I voted for eriksen


----------



## john2 (Jul 30, 2020)

Let me guess ...

@ArvidGustavsson will vote for Pitt

@Vidyacoper will vote for Chico

@aestheticallypleasin will vote for Gandy.


----------



## Hades (Jul 30, 2020)

abmonger said:


> He doesn’t mog shit


Joined Apr 25, 2020


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

Hades said:


> Joined Apr 25, 2020


Lol


----------



## john2 (Jul 30, 2020)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> I voted for eriksen










































.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 30, 2020)

john2 said:


> It all boils down between Andreas Eriksen, De poot, O'Pry and Drago. Gandy is masc but not super aesthetic like the rest.


Drago is out of the equation if you've seen him in motion


----------



## toolateforme (Jul 30, 2020)

Gandy since eriksen looks like autistic agressive boy, opry looks like robot.
Gandy has the highest class vibe 
But brad pitt when you consider fight club


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Drago is out of the equation if you've seen him in motion



I mean so is Pitt, looks good but not really comparable to some of these other guys like Cavill in motion 

Only included him really to throw a bone to Pitt thumpers like you


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 30, 2020)

Gandy hands down.


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> Gandy hands down.
> View attachment 556091



That’s not a good pic of Gandy tho

Not nearly as good as some others


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 30, 2020)

its so hard comparing over 7psl dudes with each other man


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 30, 2020)

lol at drago's wife tbh









nct's me


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

Newone said:


> its so hard comparing over 7psl dudes with each other man



Matter of taste tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 30, 2020)

de poot is an truecel

atesh salih overrated and aged like shit


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

Newone said:


> de poot is an truecel
> 
> atesh salih overrated and aged like shit



Agree bout De Poot

Atesh I’ve seen some really good pics in prime

but it’s hard to find many pics of him or anything of him in motion


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 30, 2020)

you forgot thom strijd in the poll 














*



*


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> you forgot thom strijd in the poll
> 
> 
> View attachment 556105
> ...



IM SORRY 😢😢😢😢


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 30, 2020)

De poot 




Find me someone more aesthetic.


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> De poot
> View attachment 556372
> 
> Find me someone more aesthetic.



Disgusting, by far the least appeal to women of anyone on this list 
im not sure who has less appeal, him or Barrett


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 30, 2020)

Pitt wins easy


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Pitt wins easy



Just lol if you think Pitt wins “easily” against people like Cavill


----------



## Incoming (Jul 30, 2020)

I only recognize one god of aesthetics


----------



## Lux (Jul 30, 2020)

Elias De Poot


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 30, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Just lol if you think Pitt wins “easily” against people like Cavill


he def does, don't see how cavill could even compare with that eye area

also de poot is a 6'2'' gigamogger


----------



## jackthenerd (Jul 30, 2020)

Holy fuck O'Pry looks insaine in that picture. He's the type of guy you could just snap a picture of in public, and it would go viral and he'd get tracked down and signed to a top agency immediately.


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> he def does, don't see how cavill could even compare with that eye area
> 
> also de poot is a 6'2'' gigamogger
> View attachment 556428



I don’t really care about PSL autism tbh

I’m pretty sure most women would find Cavill more attractive than Pitt or de poot

very few would find de Poot attractive


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Holy fuck O'Pry looks insaine in that picture. He's the type of guy you could just snap a picture of in public, and it would go viral and he'd get tracked down and signed to a top agency immediately.



Yeah for sure he looks like an absolute slayer


----------



## john2 (Jul 30, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I don’t really care about PSL autism tbh
> 
> I’m pretty sure most women would find Cavill more attractive than Pitt or de poot
> 
> very few would find de Poot attractive


But we are discussing about who is more aesthetic, not who has more sex appeal.

Therefore it boils down to high PSL males like Eriksen, O'Pry and De poot imo.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 30, 2020)

abmonger said:


> I don’t really care about PSL autism tbh
> 
> I’m pretty sure most women would find Cavill more attractive than Pitt or de poot
> 
> very few would find de Poot attractive


even before discovering the Blackpill i never understood why people thought Cavill was goodlooking, the eyes just ruined it for me.

Also, no appeal?


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

john2 said:


> But we are discussing about who is more aesthetic, not who has more sex appeal.
> 
> Therefore it boils down to high PSL males like Eriksen, O'Pry and De poot imo.



Well I made the thread, and by most aesthetic I simply meant most handsome. Eriksen is very handsome and high PSL. De Poot, for whatever reason, is high PSL and not handsome imo


----------



## Marsiere214 (Jul 30, 2020)

wheres arvid and toth?


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> even before discovering the Blackpill i never understood why people thought Cavill was goodlooking, the eyes just ruined it for me.
> 
> Also, no appeal?
> View attachment 556433



I could see him appealing to a few niche teen girls tbh but do you really think most women are going to find him attractive in the same way they would someone like Brad Pitt!


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 30, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Disgusting, by far the least appeal to women of anyone on this list
> im not sure who has less appeal, him or Barrett


Who is the God of *Aesthetics *part 2


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 30, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Who is the God of *Aesthetics *part 2



Bro it's my thread I know what I intended

But I would argue the most aesthetic person is the person who looks the most handsome 

De Poot doesn't look the most handsome


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Jul 30, 2020)

*Sean O ' Pry is god*


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 31, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Bro it's my thread I know what I intended
> 
> But I would argue the most aesthetic person is the person who looks the most handsome
> 
> De Poot doesn't look the most handsome


Aesthetic=\=handsome

Aesthetic means good unique striking features without a clear view of masculinity, examples like Barrett, de poot, even eriksen tbh


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 31, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Aesthetic=\=handsome
> 
> Aesthetic means good unique striking features without a clear view of masculinity, examples like Barrett, de poot, even eriksen tbh



Yeah I know what you mean

But I’m just saying the point of this thread was who was the most handsome/most appeal to women based on face


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 31, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Yeah I know what you mean
> 
> But I’m just saying the point of this thread was who was the most handsome/most appeal to women based on face


Should've just said God of masculinity/handsomeness as the title


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jul 31, 2020)

Drago mogs



​


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 31, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Should've just said God of masculinity/handsomeness as the title



Too late


----------



## 6485b025t (Jul 31, 2020)

Surprised Gandy won this ngl


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 31, 2020)

Between Sean O’Pry and David Gandy tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 31, 2020)

Henry Cavill is the North Atlantid king
and Somerhalder is the emperor


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 31, 2020)

O´pry


----------



## bossman (Jul 31, 2020)

remake this thread there is no chris carmack


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 31, 2020)

Leo is


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 31, 2020)

Gandy


----------



## Nisse (Jul 31, 2020)

Hexum, Drago, Bomer, Eriksen and Cavill are about on the same level but Hexum mogs


----------



## Nisse (Jul 31, 2020)

abmonger said:


> He doesn’t mog shit


He mogs, he doesnt lack in any factor

Amazing face
Amazing frame
Great height
Amazing voice
And charismatic


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ramirez


----------



## muttchad323 (Jul 31, 2020)

abmonger said:


> We doin this shit again bois
> 
> Andreas Eriksen:
> 
> ...



first guy maybe looks the best to me and some of these aren't even that good looking that they can be considered the best looking ever


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 31, 2020)

Someone had to vote for Delon.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 31, 2020)

Welcome your new god of aestetics


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 31, 2020)

Where the fuck is barret????


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 31, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> Where the fuck is barret????


Kissing other men.


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 31, 2020)

Cob


Alexanderr said:


> Kissing other men.
> View attachment 557032


Cobain mogs anyway


----------



## Austrian Oak (Oct 29, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Well I made the thread, and by most aesthetic I simply meant most handsome. Eriksen is very handsome and high PSL. De Poot, for whatever reason, is high PSL and not handsome imo


Can you guess who I voted for?


----------



## Hozay (Oct 29, 2020)

*God of Aesthetics easily sean o pry. not appeal tho*


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Apr 10, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> De poot
> View attachment 556372
> 
> Find me someone more aesthetic.


Scuffed Ramirez.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

